# Fuel Solenoid Problem? '98 2254HV Sabre



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

About four weeks ago while cutting my six acres of lawns, I got off to rake up some leaves- got back on, and the motor refused to start. I had spark at the plugs, all safety switches function properly, I installed a new fuel pump and fuel filter recently when this first happened. It seems the only way I could re-start the engine was by pulling the fuel line going into the pump and gently blowing then cranking it and replacing the fuel hose onto the filter nipple. 

Well today, it finally refused to even start like that. A member from another forum thought perhaps there was oil in the pump as it has a scavenger hose from the OHV cover into the pump. the line was clear of oil. I pulled the pump and trickled some fuel into the carb intake hose...still wouldn't catch.

Then I tested the Fuel Shutoff Solenoid. first, it's Pos wire connector was getting 12.9 V with the Ignition switch on. I jumpered the solenoid's red wire right to the battery and no 'click'.

But it should have at least 'caught and sputtered' with spark and fuel in the carb. so I pulled off the air cleaner housing to have a look at the choke and throttle buterflys.

Unfortunately, my Deere Factory Service Manual does not include the Carb for the 2254 so it was pretty useless. however I did find that with the choke wide open or closed, that the Throttle Butterfly- no matter what position the Throttle was in from wide open to closed- the Throttle Butterfly Lever refused to close and 'sit' on the idle adjustment stop. When I manually jammed the Throttle Butterfly closed, poured some fuel right into the carb intake hose and cranked the motor, it caught and sputtered.

So- would a dying/dead Fuel Shutoff Solenoid cause all these problems? 
Can I assume a properly functioning Solenoid would allow the gas to flow into the carb on the engine's 'fuel/air intake strokes'? I was getting Zero engine suction thru the carb during my tests and the Briggs Twin motor has no mechanical issues and the valve clearances were just gapped two weeks ago.

Any help here greatly appreciated. We're in the middle of the Rainforest Summer and the grass grows 4-6" in 7-10 days.

Some pics attached showing the full-open throttle butterfly, the idle linkage, etc. perhaps someone will see something obvious I don't see. I' more of a 'foreign car' guy than Lawntractor guy but I try my best.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mogwan,

QUOTE: "Then I tested the Fuel Shutoff Solenoid. first, it's Pos wire connector was getting 12.9 V with the Ignition switch on. I jumpered the solenoid's red wire right to the battery and no 'click'."

If the fuel shut-off solenoid isn't functioning, you will get no fuel to the carburetor when you turn the key "on". The fuel remains shut "off". The engine won't start/run.


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

howdy Sixbales,

Hah! Thanks for that! I grew upon the '60's building mini-bikes and go-carts with the old single cylinder B&S Upright, single cylinder motors from abandoned neighbourhood lawnmowers that were left at the town dump... They never had solenoid gizmos to start or stop fuel flow to the carby. 

But now, it makes perfect sense...cut it off- you then gotta 'cut it on' to start... Duh... too much stress trying to sell this property to get back to the US before Summer there.

Thanks mate! -mog


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

Sixbales,

Can the solenoid be unscrewed to see if it's 'stuck' from fuel residue/varnish or do they just die like starter solenoids? -mog


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

and...what's the story with he throttle butterfly being wide open? Is that a 'function' of the Solenoid too? (wouldn't think so..._ -mog


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You could take the solenoid off to see if the internal valve plug moves freely. It is an electro-magnetic actuated valve...could have a burned out coil.

Regarding the throttle butterfly, when the engine is not running the governor rod may be holding it open.


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

Sixbales,

Good stuff! It's Sunday BBQ day today so I'll get onto it tomorrow and maybe not have to wait a week to have a new one arrive...

NOPE... the Deere Parts Catalog says it's NLA- "See Dealer".... Wonderful. As we say here NIA= Not In Australia...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Check ebay


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep, been there already... problem with 'old' parts is a lot of info pre '90's was never 'entered' digitally so no internet reference...do a search for LG808175 and you come up empty... I was a Computer Engineer for 29 yr...

This is like the Hydraulic Damper on the throttle input rod to the TT Diff. NLA from Deere but TT still sells it.

Doubtful B&S will have this... it may be a SOL week...


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

Sixbales,

I just pulled the shutofff solenoid. it's truly dead. In good Aussie tradition, what you think if I remove the needle valve from the solenoid body? Should allow fuel to travel. I can stop the engine by pinching the fuel inlet hose... I have six acres to mow that needs to happen asap...


----------

